# Snorkeling a 420 with Power Steering



## nickjames (Feb 11, 2012)

I want to snorkel my 2010 rancher with power steering, has anybody ever had any bad luck with there ps with a snorkel?


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Answered your pm. And i havent had any issues whatsoever out mine. Still turns like a champ. You wont have to worry about the ps getting in the way of the snorke either. Got a decent amount of room to work with under there.


----------

